# 'stinky Stuff'



## moomoo10

I saw an ad for this stuff on FB & looked up independent reviews. Both my dogs have skin probs, one recently started on Apoquel after yrs of steroids. 

Has anyone tried it? I've bought some t try as I'd love to get them off the pills.


----------



## Twiggy

moomoo10 said:


> I saw an ad for this stuff on FB & looked up independent reviews. Both my dogs have skin probs, one recently started on Apoquel after yrs of steroids.
> 
> Has anyone tried it? I've bought some t try as I'd love to get them off the pills.


You haven't said what the 'stinky stuff' is. Not Ekoneem by any chance?


----------



## moomoo10

It doesn't call it that & its not something I've used before But some people read the ingredients n said it was neem oil. I'm desperate t try anything. Our second dog now diagnosed with skin probs, its no joke.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Is it from 'Fenland Forager '?


----------



## moomoo10

I just re read an independent review which said it was 100% neem oil, no additives.


----------



## Twiggy

moomoo10 said:


> It doesn't call it that & its not something I've used before But some people read the ingredients n said it was neem oil. I'm desperate t try anything. Our second dog now diagnosed with skin probs, its no joke.


Ekoneem is neem oil. Certainly worth trying. A very experienced dog breeding friend of mine swore by the stuff and I used it on one of mine with a skin problem on her foot.


----------



## moomoo10

If it works I'll be asking the vet why they don't suggest it rather than drugs


----------



## Twiggy

moomoo10 said:


> If it works I'll be asking the vet why they don't suggest it rather than drugs


That reminds me of my new vet's reaction....LOL I hadn't been with the practice very long when I took my collie bitch with a sore patch of her foot and saw the owner/senior partner. He went berserk when he smelt the neem oil and was convinced her problem was demodectic mange. It was the first of many heated conversations we had over several years but we did end up very good friends with a huge amount of respect for each other. It this instance I was right and the neem oil cleared it up.....!!


----------



## moomoo10

Good for you! We may not be vets but sometimes we get it right. I've been owned by cats & dogs for 30+ years and so many times have felt the vets response is driven more than £ that what's best for the animal. 
I don't think I realise how bad this stuff is going t smell...and I don't know if my husband will allow it! Smells like mange??! Oh my lord!


----------



## mollypip

Neem oil is really good. I used a product years ago to help my dog with itchy skin called Dermacton

http://www.aromesse.com/skin-proble...dermacton-cream-spray-shampoo-dog-canine.html

It actually really helped him and might be worth a try too.


----------



## moomoo10

Thanks for that i definitely will give it a try if this stuff doesn't do the job.


----------



## Mjr88

Hi moomoo 10 I was wondering if you had tried the stinky stuff brand and wanted to know if you would recommend it? My cocker spaniel also takes Apoquel and has had problems with chewing his back paws previously. I was hoping to get a opinion on the stuff as he has currently chewed his back right paw so severely that he is in a great deal of pain and is currently taking a vast cocktail of painkillers. Would anyone recommend this product for severely damaged feet? (So much so that he has removed one of his claws and due to his poor immunity/alergy problems healing is very slow.)

I have looked at the example photographs on the stinky stuff website and my dogs paw is much worse with exposed skin. Would this stuff work on that?


----------



## moomoo10

Hi There, I'm embarssed to say ive not tried it yet!! My hubby has been in Hosp.... It also sounds vile & I'm still working up to it!!

I really feel for you, my last little Westie suffered terribly too. I will absolutely let you know how they get on. 

If your dog has broken skin like that, most definitely call them first to discuss as your poor dogs suffering enough. I don't know anyone personally who's tried it. Iv prev tried all sorts including Dorwest which also show pics of dogs with extreme skin conditions & great testiments from clients but I've never been lucky enough t find something that works. The vets in about putting our other dog on Apoquel now. 

I'll try it over the weekend & let you know. 

Lilian


----------



## Mjr88

moomoo10 said:


> Hi There, I'm embarssed to say ive not tried it yet!! My hubby has been in Hosp.... It also sounds vile & I'm still working up to it!!
> 
> I really feel for you, my last little Westie suffered terribly too. I will absolutely let you know how they get on.
> 
> If your dog has broken skin like that, most definitely call them first to discuss as your poor dogs suffering enough. I don't know anyone personally who's tried it. Iv prev tried all sorts including Dorwest which also show pics of dogs with extreme skin conditions & great testiments from clients but I've never been lucky enough t find something that works. The vets in about putting our other dog on Apoquel now.
> 
> I'll try it over the weekend & let you know.
> 
> Lilian


Thank you Lillian, that would be super and thanks for getting back to me. Hope everything goes well your end. All the best.


----------



## Coco94

Mjr88 said:


> Hi moomoo 10 I was wondering if you had tried the stinky stuff brand and wanted to know if you would recommend it? My cocker spaniel also takes Apoquel and has had problems with chewing his back paws previously. I was hoping to get a opinion on the stuff as he has currently chewed his back right paw so severely that he is in a great deal of pain and is currently taking a vast cocktail of painkillers. Would anyone recommend this product for severely damaged feet? (So much so that he has removed one of his claws and due to his poor immunity/alergy problems healing is very slow.)
> 
> I have looked at the example photographs on the stinky stuff website and my dogs paw is much worse with exposed skin. Would this stuff work on that?


Mine arrived today used the massage oil .. And he loved being massaged more than anything .. Does smell a bit .. It says on the instructions that you can use on open wounds but my dog doesn't have any open wounds so I'm not sure how well it works but on the instructions it says it helps with healing and kills bacteria .. Hope this helps


----------



## Laylah63

moomoo10 said:


> If it works I'll be asking the vet why they don't suggest it rather than drugs


It is the latest thing for sweet itch in horses. I have heard good reports


----------



## Shnerg

I have just ordered the "none stinky stuff" version, I tried 100% neem oil and I cannot describe the smell it was horrible and I ended up chasing the dog around the house for the evening to make sure that he did not jump on the bed, the sofa etc etc fingers crossed this is as it says "none stinky" !!


----------



## Spirits mum

moomoo10 said:


> I saw an ad for this stuff on FB & looked up independent reviews. Both my dogs have skin probs, one recently started on Apoquel after yrs of steroids.
> 
> Has anyone tried it? I've bought some t try as I'd love to get them off the pills.


----------



## Spirits mum

I read your question about Stinky Stuff and although I haven't used it on either of my dogs I have been using it on my horse who had a very large itchy red patch on his back leg. I only started using it 3 days ago and it has already started to clear up. He is no longer itchy, the redness has died down massively and he is much happier. The only problem with it is the smell but as he lives out in a field it's ok.

There is now a new product from the same company called Non Stinky Stuff which I am going to buy to use on one of my dogs who suffers from bad allergies during the summer and chews herself raw even when she's on steroids now.

I hope that this answers your question for you and that your dogs can be much happier and itch free without any more steroids.


----------



## moomoo10

I'm full of a cold so still not used the damn stuff but most definitely going to give it a try before the end of the week. It's really encouraging reading the positive comments, thank you.


----------



## Spirits mum

To show how good stinky stuff works, this is a picture of Spirit's leg on Saturday and the second picture is of the same part of his leg yesterday. Only 4 days and the difference is amazing.


----------



## moomoo10

Omg, those first pics look so sore! Wow am v v impressed!


----------



## Spirits mum

He was very sore and itchy and his skin was flaking. When I went to put the Stinky Stuff on his leg I thought he was going to kick me to stop me from touching it because of the pain but as soon as I got the first bit on him he put his hoof down and stood still to let me do the rest because along with the healing it also soothes the skin and takes the heat out of it.


----------



## moomoo10

Mjr88 said:


> Thank you Lillian, that would be super and thanks for getting back to me. Hope everything goes well your end. All the best.


Hi iv tried it now. My God it reeks!! I'm not sure I can use it again. I put the massage one on her back f 10 mins then used the shampoo and gave her a shower. She hated the smell ....but I can understand why it soothes cos it soaks right in. It really emphasises to get it on the skin Not just fur. It states clearly it will sooth broken skin so you will be fine. I think you should give it a go, but get some gloves and something to mix it. Idiot that I am, I used my hands. 
I def couldn't use this on a regular basis. Too pongy f me!

I hope this helps,
Lilian


----------



## Spirits mum

There is some good news though. The same company also make a product called Non Stinky Stuff for use on household pets.


----------



## Pudsey'sMum

Lilys kitchen dog food is known to help with skin issues. Dogs are much like humans, what we eat effects our skin so dogs are no different. Take a look:

https://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/dog/help-your-dog-stop-scratching


----------



## David & Ruby the dog

Hi Moo Moo, just wondering how your dog is getting on now?

I am considering trying this stuff for my itchy Beagle


----------



## moomoo10

Hiya, we couldn't stand the stench and my husband banned me from using it!!! I think if it was a specific area it wouldn't be as bad ie a paw or patch of skin but I'd massaged her all over then shampood her. Lord, it lived up to its name! 

I will at some point put it for sale. feel free to pm me if you are interested in buying it lol


----------



## David & Ruby the dog

moomoo10 said:


> Hiya, we couldn't stand the stench and my husband banned me from using it!!! I think if it was a specific area it wouldn't be as bad ie a paw or patch of skin but I'd massaged her all over then shampood her. Lord, it lived up to its name!
> 
> I will at some point put it for sale. feel free to pm me if you are interested in buying it lol


Thanks for the speedy reply, my dog is pretty covered in saw patches, I use the shampoo from the vet (malaseb) also steroids and appoqel (sorry about the spelling) but this isn't clearing up the red patches

the vet said its yeast related and is also allergic to dust mites :-(

not sure if the stinky stuff is worth a go or not


----------



## moomoo10

David & Ruby the dog said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply, my dog is pretty covered in saw patches, I use the shampoo from the vet (malaseb) also steroids and appoqel (sorry about the spelling) but this isn't clearing up the red patches
> 
> the vet said its yeast related and is also allergic to dust mites :-(
> 
> not sure if the stinky stuff is worth a go or not


----------



## moomoo10

Hi my little dogs same ie malaseb + apoquel but still itchy. It does say it kills ALL biting insects. It certainly sounds like it would do the job, we just couldn't live with the smell. 

Our poor little dog was an outcast in our house lol


----------



## Malachy

Spirits mum said:


> View attachment 299985
> View attachment 299986
> To show how good stinky stuff works, this is a picture of Spirit's leg on Saturday and the second picture is of the same part of his leg yesterday. Only 4 days and the difference is amazing.
> View attachment 299985
> View attachment 299986


Dos this work inside the eard


----------



## Malachy

Malachy said:


> Dos this work inside the eard


Dos this work inside the ears canal ive an american cocker


----------



## Malachy

moomoo10 said:


> I saw an ad for this stuff on FB & looked up independent reviews. Both my dogs have skin probs, one recently started on Apoquel after yrs of steroids.
> 
> Has anyone tried it? I've bought some t try as I'd love to get them off the pills.


Dos it work inside the ears..


----------



## Tisswas

I purchased the stinky stuff starter pack in January for £30 and had high hopes due to the good reviews I had read. We have a french bulldog who is a constant foot licker. We have tried everything from foods to steroid sprays etc
Unfortunately it didn't show the slightest improvement for our dog. Despite it smelling like year old rotted Pease pudding. He still had a good old lick half an hour after applications. I persevered for 3 more weeks to no avail. Even trying the shampoo that you get with the starter pack but within 5 mins of being bathed he was licking his feet
So for us this product was a disappointment and another waste of money and made our house and our dog smell like rotting food


----------



## smokeybear

This is the best stuff I have ever used and does not have the drawbacks of Neem

https://www.hiltonherbs.com/phytobalm-wound-cream-es


----------



## vinyl pusher

moomoo10 said:


> I saw an ad for this stuff on FB & looked up independent reviews. Both my dogs have skin probs, one recently started on Apoquel after yrs of steroids.
> 
> Has anyone tried it? I've bought some t try as I'd love to get them off the pills.


 i would get a skin biopsy and blood test first if you already havent find out whats making your dog itch otherwise you will just go round in circles like me and spend a fortune it could be a yeast infection which you can get rid of with a probiotic kit from nusentia they also sell allergy products like dermix it could be food intolerance auto immune problems bacterial infection seasonal allergies or like my dog all year round environmental inhalant allergies which you cannot get rid of its how you manage it the bad skin is secondary to the allergy which is your dogs immune system picking up on an allergen in the environment i have tried everything you can think of with allergies started off on prednisone which is no good and will just suppress your dogs immune system and over time will give your dog calcium build up under the skin thats when you start to see lumps on the back of your dogs neck and on the inside of the legs i tried natural antihistamines like quercetin or garlic & fenugreek tablets or mixed veg tablets from dorwest herbs uk neither worked you can also give your dog piriton human hayfever tablets ask your vet they also did not work for my dog but what works for one dog may not work for another so its worth a try for my dogs skin i give him yumega fish oil his coat and skin is perfect hibiscrub is one of the best antibacterial antifungal washes out there thats why they use it in hospitals my dog is on apoquel which is a drug but is a lot milder than prednisone supplements are great but sometimes not strong enough you need to do what makes your dog comfortable you could try a steroid spray not brilliant but better than a tablet i have just bought denes sulphur drops which are homeopathic and are supposed to be the best for skin problems and allergies when all other supplements fail but they all say that because they want you to buy the product stinky stuff may help the secondary skin problem but i cant see it keeping an allergy at bay but i will give it a try its trail and error with allergies


----------



## vinyl pusher

Tisswas said:


> I purchased the stinky stuff starter pack in January for £30 and had high hopes due to the good reviews I had read. We have a french bulldog who is a constant foot licker. We have tried everything from foods to steroid sprays etc
> Unfortunately it didn't show the slightest improvement for our dog. Despite it smelling like year old rotted Pease pudding. He still had a good old lick half an hour after applications. I persevered for 3 more weeks to no avail. Even trying the shampoo that you get with the starter pack but within 5 mins of being bathed he was licking his feet
> So for us this product was a disappointment and another waste of money and made our house and our dog smell like rotting food


try denes sulphur drops


----------



## heatsep

Hi just wanted to let people know that I have used flitabac cream on my dogs skin and it has worked REALLY well, his skin isn't read anymore, it also easy goes into water so I can wash him in it as he has an all over skin condition and then I use the cream daily on hotspots. highly recommend.


----------



## ladycentaur

David & Ruby the dog said:


> Hi Moo Moo, just wondering how your dog is getting on now?
> 
> I am considering trying this stuff for my itchy Beagle


Hi. After months of antibiotics. steroids and Apoquel , plus using Malaseb our GSD X Malinois Elsa was still suffering. Her fur was falling out in large patches and where she was bald her skin turned black.She was biting herself and her paws were swollen and sore .The vet diagnosed Dermadectic mange and so I decided to look for an alternative to all the tablets which had taken away her natural immune system. My son in law found Stinky Stuff on line and we decided to give it a go. We couldnt believe it, Elsa didnt scratch at all after her first bath and in just 3 days there was a big improvement. she was a totally different dog. , Now,over a month later all her fur has grown back thick and shiny, her skin isnt itchy anymore , her eyes are bright and she isnt taking any tablets atall.. We purchased the new Non Stinky Stuff, which does smell a bit but in no way horrible. They now also do eardrops too.


----------



## Elles

Expensive way of buying Neem, especially for horses. I expect for dogs you wouldn't use as much. I used Neem oil when my dog got a rash on her tummy, cleared it up fast and stopped the prickles and plants that were causing it from getting to her skin. I use the oil on my horse's belly to keep the flies off her, but as it's an oil I wouldn't put it where the sun might get to it. If they've found a way of reducing the smell, I expect it'll be popular. It does stink.


----------



## Brenda Trainor

Hi can anyone advise me: I've bought the non stinky stuff, the shampoo base and balm. Has anyone used the balm for n the food? Thanks


----------



## zouloue

moomoo10 said:


> I saw an ad for this stuff on FB & looked up independent reviews. Both my dogs have skin probs, one recently started on Apoquel after yrs of steroids.
> 
> Has anyone tried it? I've bought some t try as I'd love to get them off the pills.


Hello,
My dog has atopic allergy. I tried many things. I started to give her APOQUEL in september 2016 (one/day). After few months her immunity started to go down so I stopped giving it every day.
Actualy I use something new that seems to work well : Acar'up for dogs

and I give her one Apoquel every 5 or 6 days. Sometimes 2/week. Sometimes I also use some Cortavance spray.


----------



## Barbara A Steward

My Bella is now on Apoquel, it has cleared up her skin amazingly after a few hours, previously she scratched until bled. Had scrapings taken and no mites. I wonder if I dare try Non stinky stuff, worried about upsetting her skin again. I now bath her in pure Kinghts Castle soap shampoo, diluted. I also try not to give her cheap dog meal etc as I have read that often, there is an awful lot of rubbish in it. Wondered if her food was causing the itching but we also live near fields. I have stopped taking her into the long grass which she loves, but now keep her on the path. The vets pills are very expensive so do wonder if there is a natural solution or the non stinky stuff.


----------



## Sue Richards

Would this work on a Shih Tzu diagnosed with Pemphigus he has very crusty scaby ears and would rather not increase his Steroids any further. Thanks!


----------



## Barbara A Steward

vinyl pusher said:


> i would get a skin biopsy and blood test first if you already havent find out whats making your dog itch otherwise you will just go round in circles like me and spend a fortune it could be a yeast infection which you can get rid of with a probiotic kit from nusentia they also sell allergy products like dermix it could be food intolerance auto immune problems bacterial infection seasonal allergies or like my dog all year round environmental inhalant allergies which you cannot get rid of its how you manage it the bad skin is secondary to the allergy which is your dogs immune system picking up on an allergen in the environment i have tried everything you can think of with allergies started off on prednisone which is no good and will just suppress your dogs immune system and over time will give your dog calcium build up under the skin thats when you start to see lumps on the back of your dogs neck and on the inside of the legs i tried natural antihistamines like quercetin or garlic & fenugreek tablets or mixed veg tablets from dorwest herbs uk neither worked you can also give your dog piriton human hayfever tablets ask your vet they also did not work for my dog but what works for one dog may not work for another so its worth a try for my dogs skin i give him yumega fish oil his coat and skin is perfect hibiscrub is one of the best antibacterial antifungal washes out there thats why they use it in hospitals my dog is on apoquel which is a drug but is a lot milder than prednisone supplements are great but sometimes not strong enough you need to do what makes your dog comfortable you could try a steroid spray not brilliant but better than a tablet i have just bought denes sulphur drops which are homeopathic and are supposed to be the best for skin problems and allergies when all other supplements fail but they all say that because they want you to buy the product stinky stuff may help the secondary skin problem but i cant see it keeping an allergy at bay but i will give it a try its trail and error with allergies


I find hypo care spray is very good on Bella's tummy when she is itching.


----------



## Sue Richards

Sue Richards said:


> Would this work on a Shih Tzu diagnosed with Pemphigus he has very crusty scaby ears and would rather not increase his Steroids any further. Thanks!





Barbara A Steward said:


> I find hypo care spray is very good on Bella's tummy when she is itching.


He has been diagnosed with Pemphigus Foliaicious which is autoimmune and is currently on Steroids this was done with a skin biopsy through my vet. My problem is with clearing up the scabs on the inside ear flaps without having to up his Steroids which I would like to avoid. X


----------



## Chelstyle

I just come across this forum for the same reasons and I wanted to let you all know that the steroids my boy was on for a long time caused him to have a rare skin condition called Calcinosis cutis. I was not made aware when the steroids were prescribed that they have such damaging side effects. He ended up with little lumps all over his back, which started the size of 50p at the top of his neck and then spread all down his back, he would only have to itch slightly where the lumps were and he would start bleeding, which would then turn into an infection and they then would prescribe antibiotics. After 2 months of this i started looking for natural remedies. We stumbled across Manuka honey umf approved 10+ recommendations, which we rubbed all over his sores and was messy but we never needed antibiotics after using this, it took around 10 months for the little lumps to completely clear and his fur is growing back nicely. I also gave him granulated charcoal mixed in his food daily as that clears out toxins in their system. My boy has an allergy which I have tried numerous natural remedies to cure and I am hoping this stinky stuff works. I just wanted to let you know how bad steroids are and if you can find another way please do. Also that manuka honey is amazing for any wounds/sores they get, he cut the inside of the side his mouth (just where the back of his teeth are, on the inside of his cheek) from chewing on a stick, I noticed his cheek was swollen which was when I found the cut, I rubbed manuka honey on where the cut was and the next day the swelling had completely gone and he was fine, he also loves the taste of the honey. So if you apply the honey to somewhere they can lick it off, try to cover it, whenever I have had to use the honey his eyes light up because he loves the taste of it. We also found a site called earth clinic which have loads of natural remedies for pets and people, I really recommend it. Good luck to you all.


----------



## paddyjulie

Chelstyle said:


> I just come across this forum for the same reasons and I wanted to let you all know that the steroids my boy was on for a long time caused him to have a rare skin condition called Calcinosis cutis. I was not made aware when the steroids were prescribed that they have such damaging side effects. He ended up with little lumps all over his back, which started the size of 50p at the top of his neck and then spread all down his back, he would only have to itch slightly where the lumps were and he would start bleeding, which would then turn into an infection and they then would prescribe antibiotics. After 2 months of this i started looking for natural remedies. We stumbled across Manuka honey umf approved 10+ recommendations, which we rubbed all over his sores and was messy but we never needed antibiotics after using this, it took around 10 months for the little lumps to completely clear and his fur is growing back nicely. I also gave him granulated charcoal mixed in his food daily as that clears out toxins in their system. My boy has an allergy which I have tried numerous natural remedies to cure and I am hoping this stinky stuff works. I just wanted to let you know how bad steroids are and if you can find another way please do. Also that manuka honey is amazing for any wounds/sores they get, he cut the inside of the side his mouth (just where the back of his teeth are, on the inside of his cheek) from chewing on a stick, I noticed his cheek was swollen which was when I found the cut, I rubbed manuka honey on where the cut was and the next day the swelling had completely gone and he was fine, he also loves the taste of the honey. So if you apply the honey to somewhere they can lick it off, try to cover it, whenever I have had to use the honey his eyes light up because he loves the taste of it. We also found a site called earth clinic which have loads of natural remedies for pets and people, I really recommend it. Good luck to you all.


Steroids can also in certain conditions be a life saviour so I wouldn't totally dismiss them

My girl now has also developed Calcinosis Curtis from prescribe steroids , but If she hadn't been prescribe the steroids 12 months ago she certainly would not be here with us now .

As for the non stinky stuff , it made her condition worse as it left it so it was easily broken , so we had the risk of infection , I'll just stick to my dermacton as I have for numerous years


----------



## Pam96

Hi , i have 3yr old staffy who suddenly developed a skin allergy and constant ear infections . As per vets advice we stopped all treats and fed him only on Z/D prrscription - food sensitivity dry food . Quite expensive and bought from internet so not ££ for vet . Wud defo recommend . After 6-8 weeks skin clear and has been for 8 months now but occ (not regular) ear infections still - thinking of getting the 'non stinky stuff ' to see if that helps


----------



## Susannmolly

moomoo10 said:


> I saw an ad for this stuff on FB & looked up independent reviews. Both my dogs have skin probs, one recently started on Apoquel after yrs of steroids.
> 
> Has anyone tried it? I've bought some t try as I'd love to get them off the pills.


Tried this and it drove my poor dog absolutely mad . Thought I was doing her a favour by trying to help keep her ears clear , all it did was send her mad , itching , rubbing her head and yelling . Stick to the vets .


----------



## Honeybun2011

moomoo10 said:


> I just re read an independent review which said it was 100% neem oil, no additives.


You can make ur own n it's a lot cheaper the active ingredient is neem oil,, it has to be cold pressed neem oil then a carrier oil to mix I haven't used as yet only just bought it but just thought I would let you know as bottles of neem oil cost around £4 and carrier oils £2 each will post again in around 2/4 weeks and let u know how it goes will post before and after photos too


----------

